# unexpected customs charge on package....how long do an post hold it for?



## jillyb (11 Nov 2015)

Hi

I ordered items from the US couple months ago and i guess I was lucky and didn't get charged customs. Placed another order 3 weeks ago and this time I did get caught out. Got a 'missed delivery docket' with the customs charge on it.

The items work out much dearer than the shops here with the charge so what happens if I don't pay and collect the items. Will they get sent back and I can get a refund from the seller? How long will an post hold the package for?

The business accepts returns. 

Thanks


----------



## vandriver (11 Nov 2015)

I believe Customs hold a parcel for 14 days before returning it.


----------



## Leo (11 Nov 2015)

It's longer for items from outside the EU, think it's stated on the missed delivery docket. 

Does the business have any terms about returns being accompanied with a returns number or any other documentation?


----------



## jillyb (11 Nov 2015)

Hiya, 

ya its says 16 working days for international on the docket but wasn't sure if that included items that had customs due on it. 

On the returns section on the site it details a returns form and address to send to for returns.However it also says that it'll deduct $15 fee for any undelivered or refused International shipments to cover delivery and processing fees. This amount would be deducted from the refund.

So just wondering in 3 weeks will anpost ship back to sender and I will get my $103 paid minus $15 fee refunded? I qualified for free shipping so no cost to deduct for that. 

Customs is €28 so its worth it for me to not accept. As the items are now on sale here for the less than I paid in dollars before customs fee. 

Thanks


----------



## Leo (12 Nov 2015)

There is no legal requirement on the company to refund you anything. So it's completely up to them, Some companies will refund in full as a gesture of good will, others will give you nothing, most fall somewhere in between. Given that the company you bought from specifies a returns form, they may not accept a return that is not accompanied by this form. Best contact them to find out how willing they are to help you out here.

Customs state that goods may be returned if payment is not made. They have the option to seize the goods, and are perfectly entitled to should they suspect you of trying to import without paying duty.


----------



## LS400 (12 Nov 2015)

Why would customs return the goods, ?

1) This is a cost they wont recover.
2) If they do, where is the incentive to declare and pay up front.
Its a win- win situation for the purchaser, If they don't declare, and the item gets through then they gain on revenue without paying duty, if they are rumbled, they have it sent back and get a refund less admin costs.


----------

